# Other preps to think about....



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

While most of us have a good supply of food, protection, water, energy or power sources, and what nots to last a good while....I got to thinking about things rarely if ever discussed. 

Like clothes and shoes to replace what we wear now, that will eventually wear out. Especially if you have kids that are growing on a daily basis and need different sizes. 

Or if you're a young couple, the possibility of becoming pregnant and if necessary, delivering at home, without medical help. Got diapers, pins, bottles?

Towels, washcloths, bedding? 

Sewing kit with plenty of needles & thread, buttons, zippers....that can be used for repairs or to refashion or make clothes? 



Different forms of entertainment? Decks of cards, puzzles, books, musical instruments, toys for the little ones, OR????



Businesses shut down, stores closed, power, cell & internet and/or grid is down........whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hit the thrift shops and stock up. Unless you plan on stripping the clothes off the dead bodies in the streets.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I stop buy LOVE INC a few times each week for clothes. Usually spend $20 or so each day at SavALot on the way home from the gym.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have about a dozen pairs of genes put away, brand new ones, lots of work grade shirts also.

When the club runs a sale I usually grab a pair to store.

Saturday I bought a package of "T" shirts to add to inventory.

Have plenty of new combat boots stored and socks, even mickey mouse boots.

There are a dozen pairs of BDU's, woodland pattern, for us all new, woodland is best for us around here.

Military parkas and other new winter coats like the M-65 field jacket with liners.

Put up is an old singer manual/electric sewing machine with plenty of spare needles and thread.

That was my mothers and Grandmothers machine going back to the 1920's.

Plenty of bedding, even have 2 spare electric blankets for my bed. Once a year I go to Sally's Army to get comforters for the beds if any,

keep going back until I score, have 7 or 8 put away as of now.

I was in the military surplus business part time in the 80's and 90's, and most of the clothing came out of it.

I have plenty of projects that will keep me busy just like they do now, when not working it is bedtime.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Personal hygiene products are important. And not just TP.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I buy a new pair of my favorite all purpose shoes each year (Merrell Moab low tops), but I never get rid of the old ones. As a result, I have several pairs of them on hand, one in practically new condition and the others with at least two or three years of wear left in them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need some hiking shoes that don't scream tacky and kool.

I was on the North Country trail from Croton Dam Access to Pine Street, a 40 minute walk with my shortcut to the power line.

I took the wrong trail that wasn't marked and knew the powerline went to my vehicle. I don't usually take a compass , unless I left one in a coat at some time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The whole area is about a square mile, with river and roads all around. Don't cross a river / stream or road, and you will find your way.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Hit the thrift shops and stock up. Unless you plan on stripping the clothes off the dead bodies in the streets.


Agree on the thrift stores, great place to find all sorts of good stuff.....and as for stripping the dead bodies? Well.....only if it's stylish and matches my shoes....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

While I do have some things, it is an area I need to focus more on. Especially towels & washcloths. 

Nice weather & summertime, I keep busy outside.....cold wet winter is a different story. Loss of power would only compound the problem. I may need to pick up some interior paint and/or stain & sandpaper. Kitchen cabinets need a facelift


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Basic attire for me is jeans and a t-shirt. I use pocketed t-shirts being a smoker and needed reading glasses close by. I wear jeans until my wife makes me toss them. I don't buy either unless they are on sale or she makes me replace a pair of jeans. My part of the closet is quite small. My newest coat is probably 15 years old. Fortunately we don't need them much in Texas.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have more then enough clothes, shoes, sewing kits. Plenty of books and playing cards, chess set, magazines, etc.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Hit the thrift shops and stock up. Unless you plan on stripping the clothes off the dead bodies in the streets.


Nah..... they'd be full of bullet holes.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fabric for patches to go along with those sewing kits

Something that may nothave been considered for lady preppers is sturdy jeans or work pants. The jeans most of us wear daily won't last long under hard use. I recommend Carhartt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Fabric for patches to go along with those sewing kits
> 
> Something that may nothave been considered for lady preppers is sturdy jeans or work pants. The jeans most of us wear daily won't last long under hard use. I recommend Carhartt.


I have some Carhartt coveralls, they wear like iron, but expensive as hell around here, +1 for them though.

I use them mostly when felling trees and cutting/splitting them up.

Their coats and jackets are too stiff for my comfort, part of my thing about hating long sleeves, hardly ever wear them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nah..... they'd be full of bullet holes.


Do head shots when possible, they may be needed anyway due to body armor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Do head shots when possible, they may be needed anyway due to body armor.


No... I want their Ray-Bans.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No... I want their Ray-Bans.


OK, do neck shots, I have prescription sunglasses, have had since my flying days.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have some Carhartt coveralls, they wear like iron, but expensive as hell around here, +1 for them though.
> 
> I use them mostly when felling trees and cutting/splitting them up.
> 
> Their coats and jackets are too stiff for my comfort, part of my thing about hating long sleeves, hardly ever wear them.


The jackets do get softer with wearing and washing. My husband gets vouchers for them (and work boots) through his job.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The jackets do get softer with wearing and washing. My husband gets vouchers for them (and work boots) through his job.


He is lucky, I would have too and do pay for them myself, ran my own business for almost 40 years, paid for everything.

The jacket I have has been washed many times, after use and before putting away for the season, (mold will live off on any biologicals left on fabric here).

It still bothered my inner arm parts, now it just sits in the closet.

That mold is a big problem around here, moisture content in the air is high living next to a river and a lake.

I had to add a biocidal to my gun oil, the mold would eat the damn stuff off them, yes, I have heaters in my gun safes (AKA goldenrod) but not the same.

Even all the ammunition I have had to can has moisture absorbers inserted made from well dried NEW cat litter, or silica gel.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

A good BOL item would be a power source that can keep a laptop happy. A generator or solar array, for example.

That way, a large selection of CDs pre-loaded with choice survival references could be put to good use over an extended period of time.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> He is lucky, I would have too and do pay for them myself, ran my own business for almost 40 years, paid for everything.
> 
> The jacket I have has been washed many times, after use and before putting away for the season, (mold will live off on any biologicals left on fabric here).
> 
> ...


Even western Washington isn't particularly humid, despite the rain. Here at our place in eastern Washington, the humidity is comparable to Tucson.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Even western Washington isn't particularly humid, despite the rain. Here at our place in eastern Washington, the humidity is comparable to Tucson.


Lucky you!

The opposite side of my road is swamp, about 200 x 600 yards in area, surrounded by water.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> While most of us have a good supply of food, protection, water, energy or power sources, and what nots to last a good while....I got to thinking about things rarely if ever discussed.
> 
> Like clothes and shoes to replace what we wear now, that will eventually wear out. Especially if you have kids that are growing on a daily basis and need different sizes.
> 
> ...


For folks who wear glasses it might be a good idea to have at least one back-up pair. Also, a kit containing small screws/screwdriver for repairs.

Many people stock up on standard foodstuffs but it may be a good idea to have snack type foods to break up the monotony.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> The opposite side of my road is swamp, about 200 x 600 yards in area, surrounded by water.


We've got water everywhere in western Washington. It just isn't humid. Truly, it's a blessed place. Temperate climate, natural beauty, no poisonous snakes, poisonous bugs practically nonexistent, an abundance of wild foods...I could go on. If only the politics weren't completely insane.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> We've got water everywhere in western Washington. It just isn't humid. Truly, it's a blessed place. Temperate climate, natural beauty, no poisonous snakes, poisonous bugs practically nonexistent, an abundance of wild foods...I could go on. If only the politics weren't completely insane.


Yeah there plenty of two legged insects there just like here, they need to be "Raided" to solve the problems.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> For folks who wear glasses it might be a good idea to have at least one back-up pair. Also, a kit containing small screws/screwdriver for repairs.
> 
> Many people stock up on standard foodstuffs but it may be a good idea to have snack type foods to break up the monotony.


Have a huge kit of screws, a friend worked at a place that that made screw kits for optometrist, I keep all my old pairs, the RX does not change much.

If I get ambitious I will post a picture of it and the content, all my frames are identical, can cannibalize them if needed to.

I have a pair of combat glasses that can used with a gas mask(NBC protective mask), they are bifocals which I cant stand, but if needed I have them.

I can't change glasses when the mask itself is needed.

They reside in an M17A1 mask bag which is always near me.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> We've got water everywhere in western Washington. It just isn't humid. Truly, it's a blessed place. Temperate climate, natural beauty, no poisonous snakes, poisonous bugs practically nonexistent, an abundance of wild foods...I could go on. If only the politics weren't completely insane.


And we're about to hot some freezing temps this week!! We started preparing by bring in all the hoses, potted trees into the greenhouse, and harvesting the rest of the garden that's not setup for winter...

It does get depressing having such short days and gloomy, wet weather for 6+ months 

I agree the politics and liberals in the western portion of WA suck!!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> And we're about to hot some freezing temps this week!! We started preparing by bring in all the hoses, potted trees into the greenhouse, and harvesting the rest of the garden that's not setup for winter...
> 
> It does get depressing having such short days and gloomy, wet weather for 6+ months
> 
> ...


I never find the weather depressing. Just out of curiosity, were you born here?

If the crazy politics didn't bleed over into the rest of the state, I wouldn't care. But, of course, it does.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I never find the weather depressing. Just out of curiosity, were you born here?
> 
> If the crazy politics didn't bleed over into the rest of the state, I wouldn't care. But, of course, it does.


Born in Brooklyn, NY - many decades ago. Moved to San Diego in '82 until 2015. Been "up" here since then...I do find it depressing...But...we moved up here because my wife's parents are here and 1 of her 3 brothers/family. She's been coming up here to a family owned area for many years...

Whenever it's not raining, wet, cold, dreary - I'm out in the sun!  But, we still get out each day - rain or shine. Still get things done that we need to - it just takes me more motivation to get going.

Politics this side really suck! I bet the libtards will vote dimslee in again and maybe even the worthless AG!! Argh...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> Born in Brooklyn, NY - many decades ago. Moved to San Diego in '82 until 2015. Been "up" here since then...I do find it depressing...But...we moved up here because my wife's parents are here and 1 of her 3 brothers/family. She's been coming up here to a family owned area for many years...
> 
> Whenever it's not raining, wet, cold, dreary - I'm out in the sun!  But, we still get out each day - rain or shine. Still get things done that we need to - it just takes me more motivation to get going.
> 
> ...


I have this theory that you have to be born to it to be able to make it through February without feeling depressed. I'm counting on Seasttle returning both Inslee and Ferguson to office. I have some hope about Reykdal losing, though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nah..... they'd be full of bullet holes.


Air conditioning for summer wear...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I have this theory that you have to be born to it to be able to make it through February without feeling depressed. I'm counting on Seasttle returning both Inslee and Ferguson to office. I have some hope about Reykdal losing, though.


I was born here and still struggle thru the winter.....and depending on the conditions, don't let the rain stop me.

As for politics, I'm hoping otherwise. I tend to think there are still many people with atleast half a brain to see the BS that's happened this year to change their vote. IDK maybe I'm being naive, but alot of the people aren't happy.

Just make sure you guys get your votes in


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Air conditioning for summer wear...


:vs_lol: ^^ I like that


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A big hole in many guy's preps are feminine hygiene products. If you have women in your family/group, you will be thanked later for thinking of this. I have several big U-Haul boxes filled and stored. All of it is sealed in plastic first (just like toilet paper) so it doesn't draw moisture in storage.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Also things like cologne or perfume, make up, nail polish.....those 'pretty' things, even for men. They may seem frivolous, but under stress, it can help to feel normal or human again. Of course if in immediate danger, it can be the worse thing by giving yourself away. Also, not sure how long that kind of stuff would store if already opened.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Twinkies and Ho-Hos.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I was born here and still struggle thru the winter.....and depending on the conditions, don't let the rain stop me.
> 
> As for politics, I'm hoping otherwise. I tend to think there are still many people with atleast half a brain to see the BS that's happened this year to change their vote. IDK maybe I'm being naive, but alot of the people aren't happy.
> 
> Just make sure you guys get your votes in


I've got my ballot marked and I'm just waiting for a good day to drive it to the drop box (an hour away).


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I've got my ballot marked and I'm just waiting for a good day to driver it to the drop box (an hour away).


Me too, This year, #2 & #3 are voting as well. Our ballots are done & ready I'm just contemplating how they're going to get there. I don't like the idea of using usps, but I'm not sure how safe those drop boxes are either. I know of atleast one has been set on fire, in Cali I think.....and I don't have a way to deliver it myself.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Me too, This year, #2 & #3 are voting as well. Our ballots are done & ready I'm just contemplating how they're going to get there. I don't like the idea of using usps, but I'm not sure how safe those drop boxes are either. I know of atleast one has been set on fire, in Cali I think.....and I don't have a way to deliver it myself.


I am 99% sure that the drop box in Davenport, WA, is safe.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I am 99% sure that the drop box in Davenport, WA, is safe.


You're lucky on that score.

Do you guys plan to stay on the east side? Or coming back to the mess here at some point for the winter?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Twinkies and Ho-Hos.


You forgot Ding Dongs. Though I'm not sure they or the Ho-Hos are shelf stable.....we all know Twinkies will outlive all of us combined


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> You're lucky on that score.
> 
> Do you guys plan to stay on the east side? Or coming back to the mess here at some point for the winter?


I'll be coming back over soon. I've been here by myself since August 20th.


----------

